# JTable! Beim anklicken einer Zeile soll sich Farbe ändern!



## Guest (4. Dez 2003)

Hi

Es steht ja eingentlich schon im Betreff und probiert habs ich bis jetzt so:


```
private void tabDeviceMouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
       
        Color c = null;
        c = new Color(100, 100, 255);
        
        tabDevice.setSelectionBackground(c);
               
        tabDevice.editCellAt(tabDevice.getSelectedRow(), tabDevice.getSelectedColumn());
    }
```

KA wies geht vll kan mir hier ja einer helfen!

thx

Christian


----------



## Ebenius (5. Dez 2003)

... welche farbe du ändern möchtest...

beschreib mal was genauer. Willst Du die Hintergrundfarbe der Tabelle umsetzen, wenn sie Focus hat, willst Du den Hintergrund der Zelle ändern, die geklickt wurde, willst Du die Textfarbe der Zellen ändern, oder die Farbe der Header, ...

Ebenius


----------



## Guest (9. Dez 2003)

Wie wär es mit 

```
Color c = new Color(100,100,255);
JTable.setSelectionBackground(c);
```

falls nur die Hintergrundfarbe der selektierten Zeile geändert werden soll.


----------

